# How long????



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi guys

I've been thinking (which doesn't happen very often!







), how long do beans last??

If their best time is 10 days after roast how does everyone store them?, and how much quantity is best to order?

I tend to be the only person drinking coffee in our house, so even at 4 or 5 cups a day it takes a while to get through my beans.

Is it best to order fresh beans every week, meaning you can control the roasting date better, or is it possible to 'cold store' the bean.......As in, freeze!?!?

Interested to hear how people manage their own supply









Bri.....


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Is it best to order 250g bags, or 1kg???

Or just drink more!!?!!?!!?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

You'll get lots of different opinions on this but I like to order 2x250g bags at a time- usually different beans. I regularly change beans. I find they are usually at their best between 1 and 4 weeks but that does vary slightly depending on the bean.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Some people freeze them. In fact have some in the freezer at the moment as went a bit mad ordering at Christmas! Not seen anyone say freezing has a negative impact but sure it doesn't make the beans any better. If you do freeze leave the beans for about a week so a chance to degas and then freeze in the valve bags they come in but wrap in cling film too or inside a zip lock bag. Then just remove from freezer when ready to use.

3-4 weeks after roast is the usual time you want to aim for finishing them but that's just a guide and not to say it wont taste nice after that time.

I think if you work out your usage for a typical week then work out how much you need to order to keep you stocked but remember to order at least a week ahead so they will be ready when you need them!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

On the subject of 'is it OK to freeze beans', this substantial test provides some useful data.

http://www.home-barista.com/store-coffee-in-freezer.html


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> On the subject of 'is it OK to freeze beans', this substantial test provides some useful data.
> 
> http://www.home-barista.com/store-coffee-in-freezer.html


very interesting although hate it that they didn't do the test like your average joe would do, in the test they freeze straight after roast in very low temp freezers (not sure how much lower than our standard freezers that is) but has reconfirmed freezing is a good option if you cant get round to using the beans 3-4 weeks after roast.

I don't think I will freeze my beans as a matter of course infact gonna get them out the freezer and start using them tonight!!


----------



## CletePurcel (Jan 5, 2014)

I get through a 250g bag in about a week so I am currently buying 2 bags every fortnight (usually from Rave). They arrive the next day and are freshly roasted so I can plan around that.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I too went a bit mad at Christmas, and haven't even started on the Coffee Compass DSOL offering yet. I've still got 2 x 250g of fudge and a 1kg of decaf that was roasted at the end of November to crack open!

I actually think that some coffee's benefit for the longer 'rest'!


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

CletePurcel said:


> I get through a 250g bag in about a week so I am currently buying 2 bags every fortnight (usually from Rave). They arrive the next day and are freshly roasted so I can plan around that.


I can see this being my plan of action too...... But interesting about freezing !?!? I might try a bag just for the hell of it and see what it's like.

How much do Rave charge for postage on 2 x 250g bags ??. I'm still using my two 1kg bags that I got to first set my grinder up etc that were ordered first time ever from Rave - which got too the postage free amount of 25 quid...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I buy a Kg every month from the local roaster and can't tell the difference between the first shot and the last, so that work for me.

I couldn't be bothered with different beans every week, dialling the grinder every week would become tedious.

I just get 1kg of the coffee of the month and that does me. All my drinks are milk based, flat whites.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Jason1wood said:


> I buy a Kg every month from the local roaster and can't tell the difference between the first shot and the last, so that work for me.
> 
> I couldn't be bothered with different beans every week, dialling the grinder every week would become tedious.
> 
> I just get 1kg of the coffee of the month and that does me. All my drinks are milk based, flat whites.


I too will probably stick to the same bean once I've tried a good few and found my one (or two) favourites!

But I'll probably get an order in every couple of weeks and keep it as fresh as possible....

I'm thinking that RAVE Signature Blend is probably going to be one of my favourite beans. That's going to take some beating I reckon!!


----------

